# .



## .z.z.z.z.z. (Jun 16, 2012)

.


----------



## EllieLupin (Mar 12, 2013)

This is awesome! Thanks for posting it up. I definitely found new places that I need to check out


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2013)

This is really awesome. Thanks for posting this.


----------



## jimkukral (Oct 31, 2011)

Nice list! Missed a few!

1. www.eroticaeveryday.com (erotica)
2. www.authormarketingclub.com/members/forum
3. www.facebook.com/authormarketingclub


----------



## EC Sheedy (Feb 24, 2011)

Excellent. Obviously, this represents a lot of work and organization! Thank you so much for sharing.

May Amazon blessings reign upon you...


----------



## Matthew Milson (Sep 25, 2012)

Can you summarize this information in an email? Joking.  This is great stuff. Thanks for posting!


----------



## Elizabeth Ann West (Jul 11, 2011)

Please take off #17 facebook.com/AotC, as admin there I can say that we no longer accept free book deals as of February 23, 2013 when Amazon changed their affiliate operating agreement. Thanks! 

We DO accept deal priced books, and the best ones are priced 99 cents to $2.99 with a great cover.


----------



## jimkukral (Oct 31, 2011)

Here are more

www.christianbookreaders.com
http://www.facebook.com/christianbookreaders


----------



## ccasey (Feb 7, 2013)

That was very well organized. Shared the thread link with my group.


----------



## micki (Oct 8, 2010)

I've just seen this thread Andy. Wow amazing and such a lot of work. Thanks a mill for sharing.


----------



## Vera Nazarian (Jul 1, 2011)

Great work! 

*bookmarking*


----------



## akmeek (Jan 5, 2013)

Thanks for taking the time to post this. It looks like some very valuable information here. I will save it to Pocket so I can refer to it often.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

We needed a new comprehensive list. Even if several (or many) of these sites no longer take free notices, at least we have something to work from

Thanks so much for taking the time to compile this list and post it.


----------



## David Thayer (Sep 7, 2012)

Thanks again, Andy, for posting this.


----------



## mathewferguson (Oct 24, 2010)

Eeeep... where are the aggregators? 

Great list and I see a business opportunity for someone to set up the one-stop shop for all this.


----------



## Daizie (Mar 27, 2013)

Helpful list, thanks!


----------



## Pauline Creeden (Aug 4, 2011)

great list - SWEET!


----------



## Vince Dickinson (Mar 5, 2013)

Andy, I hope you sell as many books as your heart desires. I hope I do, too.


----------



## RedDust (Apr 4, 2013)

That's my evening sat at the laptop again


----------



## JeanneM (Mar 21, 2011)

Wow! I missed this first time around and am so happy to have this list.  Thank you so much!


----------



## RedDust (Apr 4, 2013)

I set up most of sites about a week and half ago. Our promo is running this weekend so fingers crossed we get lots of free downloads


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2013)

Lots of great stuff there, thanks!


----------



## RedDust (Apr 4, 2013)

Before i tried these sites our KPD select Free Days got around 120 downloads per day.

I tried around 20 of the sites and 2 on the day but over a two day give away (On the weekend) Only received 76 downloads with both days combined.

Does running a promotion of a weekend make a difference? And i only gave the sites around two weeks notice, so i'm assuming longer notice is definitely required. Just a bit of feedback hope others have more luck


----------



## Sophrosyne (Mar 27, 2011)

Fantastic! I've been keeping a list of alphabetized publicity sites for freebies and bargains, but I haven't paired it up with advice. Would you like to do this as a guest blog on my new blog site? http://yearoftheindie.blogspot.com/

You can find my old site list at: http://www.christianamiller.com/Christiana_Miller_Site/Ye_Olde_Writing_Blog/Entries/2012/4/21_INSANELY_HELPFUL_LINKS_FOR_E-PUBLISHING.html if you want to check it out.

Thanks!


----------



## Sophrosyne (Mar 27, 2011)

Fantastic! And you have more UK sites than I do, which is awesome.


----------



## Edward Lake (Mar 11, 2012)

Wow! Where in the world has this thread been. Thanks for posting!


----------



## RockyGrede (Apr 19, 2013)

This should be pinned.


----------



## RockyGrede (Apr 19, 2013)

Andrew Butcher said:


> ... so the list probably needs an update ...


Considering what's going on here of late, the paid review sites should be the first to go


----------

